# Impact to stomach at 31 weeks



## DaddyMike

My girlfriend just took a rather strong bump to the stomach from the dog jumping up at her. She asked me to look it up online and find out if she should be majorly concerned.
So I found this post: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/507349-hit-belly.html
And gave her the answers I found.
I told her she'll be okay. She just had a go at me for giving her the answers that I found, as if I'm making it up. I've tried to convince her not to worry unless she has major pains or if the baby doesn't move, but she didnt seem to accept what I was saying.

She actually shouted at me but, we'll move on.

Can anyone give us advice.
Advice that comes directly from you or someone else, not me, so she's getting reassurance elsewhere..?

Thanks.


----------



## lala222

She should be fine. I fell in the shower and hit my belly really quite hard. I went to the doc to hear the heartbeat and all was fine. He actually assured me that it is HIGHLY unlikely something like this could actually harm the baby since they are so well protected in there. I think of how hard ultrasound tech's and doctor's push down on my belly (to the point where I actually cringe!) and that doesn't hurt baby. So I figure it would have to be quite a hard blow to hurt the baby. If she is feeling movement she is fine.


----------



## DaddyMike

She called labour ward who asked her to come in just incase.
Will update on return.


----------



## LeighAnne

Best to check but pretty sure she'll be fine. Let us know..


----------



## DaddyMike

She's alright, they just wanted to make sure.
Got some pains but nothing too serious.
She's gonna get lots of rest now.


----------



## jd83

Guess I am reading this after her getting checked out, but glad she is okay anyways:) I would have to agree with pp that the baby is really well protected in there, and its amazing what kinds of things can happen that scare you to death, but baby is just fine in there. Her comment about the u/s probes is good too. They always press sooo hard with those things, or jab at you to make baby move, and that doesn't cause any harm either.

I am sure its just her hormones going strong; when you are pregnant, stuff like that happening freaks you out to no end and no amount of reassurance from your DH will make you feel better without getting checked out to know for sure. A pregnant woman will just think her DH is trying to downplay it like it was not as big a deal as we seem to think it was. Hormones. But you are doing awesome in being there for her, and seem very supportive:) She is very lucky to have such a caring daddy to be!


----------



## Scromfy

That's great that she's ok. They really are well protected but I do understand the worry. I fell on my bump at 33 weeks or so and I was really upset... I called hubby in tears. He told me it was probably fine but that I could call the doctor if I wanted. When i called They told i was ok as baby was still moving and there was no major cramping or bleeding it was fine. She probably just got mad because she was worried... Sometimes it gets really overwhelming being responsible for a tiny person!


----------



## tfredenberg13

My dogs are always jumping and hitting my bump and I'm 31+2. My Dr actually told me that as long as my little miss is still wiggling around and what not he's not concerned about it at all. She's actually gotten to where she will kick back at the dogs now lol


----------

